# Lirc problem - howto set it up :(

## jsosic

Hi guys!

I have searched forums already dozens of times on thisone, so please can someone help me?

I have PAL TV card, Leadtek TV2000XP Expert, and I have emerged Lirc successfully. I've added lirc daemon to the default runlevel (lircd), and it starts ok. Then I've emerged xmms lirc plugin, and tried to set it up, but it doesn't accept any command  :Sad: 

I've emerged lirc with LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=leadtek_0010", and it went ok....

So what should I do next? How to set up my remote?

Thanx you good people  :Smile: 

----------

## infecticide

From what i've heard LIRC doesn't work on the Leadtek Expert cards (cx88 based) yet.

----------

## jsosic

 :Sad: ((((((((

That sadness me very much, but explains my trouble setting it up  :Sad: 

----------

## mazirian

Well that would explain all difficulty I have had...

----------

## jsosic

Has something changed on this plan?

----------

## evarn

I've got the exact same card and have it working nicely with Freevo... however, I can't get the remote to work..  

To be more specific, i'm running kernel 2.6.13-gentoo... and it compiles and loads all the modules and recognises the remote, but that's as far as I have managed to get so far.. If i open xterm i can get it to recognise the [enter] button and the numbers, but that's all... Freevo does not recognise any inputs.

Anyone know where I can look now?

I'm not running LIRC at this point, but working towards it

eVarn

----------

## jsosic

Why don't you install Lirc?

Note, for cx88xx you have to do it thisway:

```
LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=any" emerge lirc
```

----------

## mazirian

@jsosic:  except that everyone in this thread has said that they can't get the card in question to work with lirc.  Have you managed to do so?  If lirc has developed better drivers for the card since the thread started than maybe it's worth a try again.

----------

## jsosic

It was not LIRC's fault, but cx88xx kernel module written by v4l team. It didn't have remote support in it, till kernel 2.6.12. Now it's done, and it works flawlessly. I have Leadtek TV2000XP Expert (cx88xx based) and everything works ok for me.

----------

## mazirian

 *jsosic wrote:*   

> It was not LIRC's fault, but cx88xx kernel module written by v4l team. It didn't have remote support in it, till kernel 2.6.12. Now it's done, and it works flawlessly. I have Leadtek TV2000XP Expert (cx88xx based) and everything works ok for me.

 

Ok, that's great.  If you don't mind, what do you have in you modules.autoload.d file for this card?

----------

## jsosic

I can't because I use coldplug...

Basically, you need following modules: tuner, cx8800, cx88xx, tda9887, v4l1_compat, v4l2_common, btcx_risc, videodev, video_buf for the tuner, and these for your remote: i2c_core, i2c_algo_bit & evdev.

Hope it helps!

----------

